# PERIPHERY - New song from our upcoming album is up on our NEW myspace layout!!



## bulb (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey guys, its been a while since i have posted something new BUT:
We have been hard at work the past few months and have finished our self-titled album which will be out on 4/20 on Sumerian in the US, Distort in Canada and Roadrunner in the rest of the world!
We have a new Myspace layout and we put up the song "Light" from the upcoming album!
You can find it here: 
PERIPHERY - NEW SONG UP! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Enjoy!


----------



## liamh (Mar 1, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2010)

Damn, the mix sounds awesome even with the MySpace patented Tone Mangling Technology<TM>


----------



## Cyco Nino (Mar 1, 2010)

Very good. Periphery must come in Italy!


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 1, 2010)

Dude the new tune sounds freaking awesome. I really cant wait for your album to come out


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## splinter8451 (Mar 1, 2010)

Definitely sounds awesome  I cannot wait for that timer on the myspace to reach 0. 












Although I was hoping for a NEW, NEW song... *AHEM* Buttersnips *AHEM*


----------



## Fzau (Mar 1, 2010)

Aha! An official release date and an awesome layout!


And a sick tune


----------



## Samer (Mar 1, 2010)

Fucking sweet brother; dude btw; any Milwaukee / Chicago tour dates coming up?


----------



## Deschain (Mar 1, 2010)

siick


----------



## PnKnG (Mar 1, 2010)

sound awesome Misha. Can't wait for the record to come out 
Any idea if there will be a possibility to preorder the CD from RR in Europe and if it will hit iTunes on the release date (since I may want to get you guys 2 sales. depending if its out on iTunes on the release date I will get it there while I wait for the physical CD to arrive in the mail.).


----------



## Coryd (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Isan (Mar 1, 2010)

DAMN IT MISHA THIS MAKES IT HARDER TO WAIT! 
See you on the 28th


----------



## bulb (Mar 1, 2010)

PnKnG: im not really sure what RR's preorder plans are, and im guessing that it should be on itunes as of 4/20, but i know that Sumerian is getting some preorder packages ready, and im guessing the other labels will be doing just the same, so just keep an eye out for it!

Also you guys should know there is also a 3rd version of the album apart from regular and itunes (itunes comes with a bonus exclusive song btw!), which will be limited to 500 copies and it will be a double disc with the second disc being the instrumental version of the album!


----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 1, 2010)

bulb said:


> Also you guys should know there is also a 3rd version of the album apart from regular and itunes (itunes comes with a bonus exclusive song btw!), which will be limited to 500 copies and it will be a double disc with the second disc being the instrumental version of the album!



Sweet! How can I get my hands on this? I'm sure it'll go fast.


----------



## PnKnG (Mar 1, 2010)

bulb said:


> PnKnG: im not really sure what RR's preorder plans are, and im guessing that it should be on itunes as of 4/20, but i know that Sumerian is getting some preorder packages ready, and im guessing the other labels will be doing just the same, so just keep an eye out for it!
> 
> Also you guys should know there is also a 3rd version of the album apart from regular and itunes (itunes comes with a bonus exclusive song btw!), which will be limited to 500 copies and it will be a double disc with the second disc being the instrumental version of the album!



I defiantly need to preorder one of those limited editions. 

Guess I will shoot RR a mail and ask them how the plans are than.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 1, 2010)

Took a second to get used to it as the original version is one of my favorites songs but goddamn, this is awesome



bulb said:


> Also you guys should know there is also a 3rd version of the album apart from regular and itunes (itunes comes with a bonus exclusive song btw!), which will be limited to 500 copies and it will be a double disc with the second disc being the instrumental version of the album!



I need that. Badly. Not a fan of an Itunes exclusive song though


----------



## bulb (Mar 1, 2010)

I believe that one will have to be ordered online. If it sells well we might print more and bring some on the road, but for now it seems to be catering to such a niche market that we need to see how it does, so just keep an eye on the myspace for preorder packages and ill try to update as best as i can!


----------



## drmosh (Mar 1, 2010)

awesome, and its my fave periphery song to boot! thanks blubbo


----------



## bulb (Mar 1, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> Took a second to get used to it as the original version is one of my favorites songs but goddamn, this is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> I need that. Badly. Not a fan of an Itunes exclusive song though



hehe even if its a song no one has ever heard before?
its called Captain On, and i havent posted the instrumental version on soundclick either hehe!


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome, this just made my day! 

Are the limited addition double discs going up for pre-order at the same time as the regular addition?


----------



## Fzau (Mar 1, 2010)

I want those limited edition double discs 
Twice


----------



## Jogeta (Mar 1, 2010)

can't believe this is all actually happening <3


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Mar 1, 2010)

About god-damned time.


----------



## Tybanez (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome song! I will for sure be buying this on april 20th!!!!


----------



## MacTown09 (Mar 1, 2010)

Woah this is a great mix and a great song and your new singer is great man. I am really enjoying this thing man. Major props to you guys. 

I have extremely high hopes for you guys in Periphery as well. You really have an amazing sound that WILL NOT go unnoticed by the general public. I can definitely see you guys being bigger and more popular than other "metal" bands like A7X and such. Oh and your a way better band than them too! For real i see a very bright future for you guys and will definitely be telling all my friends to listen to your music. Great stuff guys and keep up the good work.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 1, 2010)

I already loved this song, but this new mix with Spencer to boot took it to another level.

Your material is Epic with a capital E, dude. Been biting my nails for this album for almost 2 years now, can't wait to hear it in its entirety. Sky's the limit!!


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Mar 1, 2010)

ABOUT TIME! OMGGGGGGGGG


You know, at first listen Im honestly more fond of the original or demo version or whatever you want to call it. I think it was fuller, faster, and more emotional...the only part that the new version delivers it is the chorus in my opinion. but shit, Im buying it anyways so it better grow on me. haha


----------



## bulb (Mar 1, 2010)

hehe yay im glad you guys approve!!!


----------



## thefool (Mar 1, 2010)

you guys have any plan on playin a show in your hometown....surrounding area....state anytime soon??

ps. light sounds awesome, nothing but epic tunes always from you guys


----------



## Fred (Mar 1, 2010)

Still my favourite of your tunes, and the new version sounds fucking awesome apart from the horrible 128k MySpace streaming! Looking forward to some tasty preorder packages.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 1, 2010)

bulb said:


> hehe even if its a song no one has ever heard before?
> its called Captain On, and i havent posted the instrumental version on soundclick either hehe!


----------



## Isan (Mar 1, 2010)

YOU MUST PLAY CAPTAIN ON IN HOUSTON !!!!!


----------



## S-O (Mar 1, 2010)

:want now: :want now: :want now: :want now: :want now: :want now: :want now: :want now: :want now: :want now: :want now: :want now:


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 1, 2010)

awesome stuff! i find it really interesting how your guitar has changed alot. it started out really open-ranged, and has gotten more closed into one focused area, with a more resonant sound. sounds really interesting and awesome! 

i love how the song has goten more drone-y in places now, it really makes it sounds huge! i´ll be looking forwards to listening on my ipod with my headphones, just phasing out from existence while swimming through those dreamy tunes. yeeeeah!


----------



## drmosh (Mar 1, 2010)

bulb said:


> hehe yay im glad you guys approve!!!



yeah man, it sounds really fantastic. I'm all giddy for the album now. Such a clear sound in the recording. I love it


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Mar 1, 2010)

Good shit meesh! Is it possible to preorded the supar dupar instrumental double cd version? also, get the new version of light on soundclick so we can hear it with some quality, man!


----------



## Andii (Mar 1, 2010)

Fred said:


> Still my favourite of your tunes, and the new version sounds fucking awesome apart from the horrible 128k MySpace streaming! Looking forward to some tasty preorder packages.


haha myspace is more like 96k. I wish it were 128, that would be nice.


The guitar tone is amazing. The new vocalist is a perfect fit. 


Something happened that I saw coming from previous mixes. The vocals are far too loud. The song nearly turns into a vocal solo in parts. The music is in the background all the way through. The music and vocal mix definitely aren't working together in this version.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 1, 2010)

JUST AWESOME


----------



## Fzau (Mar 1, 2010)

DrewsifStalin said:


> Good shit meesh! Is it possible to preorded the supar dupar instrumental double cd version? also, get the new version of light on soundclick so we can hear it with some quality, man!


 
+1


----------



## Nublet (Mar 1, 2010)

Can't wait for the album 
And when will we see you on tour in Sweden?!


----------



## Cadavuh (Mar 1, 2010)

4/20 eh?


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Mar 1, 2010)

"new" lol. I like the new dude.. sounds mint...I still can't wait to hear letter experiment.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 1, 2010)

Good stuff really enjoying it, loving the new myspace layout aswell =)


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 1, 2010)

Misha i do have one question. was this all your guys' live rigs or is everything AxeFx now?


----------



## liamh (Mar 1, 2010)

I honestly was never a fan of Chris' vocals, but this new feller sounds plenty awesome.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Mar 1, 2010)

Cadavuh said:


> 4/20 eh?


 

Something about that being Hitler's birthday, and Bulb's ability to take over the interwebz is saying something to me. Forget the weed smoking, incomming musical genocide! Or as they say in the hip-hop world, "They gon' kill this beat, son."


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 1, 2010)

i actually kinda agree with the vocals being too high in the mix. they have been the last few times. but i don´t really care anymore, i already know the instrumentals, and i can still hear the instruments individually. plus the possibilities of instrumental versions are keeping me comforted that the instrumental tracks won´t go undigested (man, that was an awkward sentence, huh?)


----------



## bulb (Mar 1, 2010)

we actually tested the vocals at plenty of different levels and this was our favorite, we adjusted them song by song, part by part after listening to the songs and making notes for almost a month.
if you dont like it, then its really just a matter of personal taste at this point.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 1, 2010)

^^Then buy both albums.


----------



## bulb (Mar 1, 2010)

haha yeah, and here i thought would be the first thread ever without an mf critique hahahah!
jokes of course!


----------



## abyss258 (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome! I can't wait to see you guys again later this month. This time Spencer won't have bronchitis, eh? You guys were great sidemen/partner/broskis anyway.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 1, 2010)

bulb said:


> haha yeah, and here i thought would be the first thread ever without an mf critique hahahah!
> jokes of course!



i intentionally didn´t critique the mix, because i know it´s a terrible habit i resort to when the music is too perfect to pick on. then someone else came in and said it, and i just had to concur. though i don´t really think it matters, since it´s not like the guitars are muddy, the drums are unclear, or anything is buried. it´s all clear, it´s just that the balance is in the favor of the vocals. i still love it, and it´s better now than it has been 

so no real mix critique, just a remark. and, as i said, i have a nasty habit of always needing to critique something, and when the music is perfect, then i don´t have anything left but to jump onto the mix 

you know i love you in and out, right? like a colonoscopy. a tender colonoscopy


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 1, 2010)

^ 

Also, i might be seeing you guys on the 12th...

might be.


----------



## Joel (Mar 1, 2010)

Argh, so many albums I can't wait to be released, especially Periphery! 

I've been waiting for a long time for this and i'm so happy its finally coming out, and on such a good label too. 
I think the mix sounds excellent and really liking Spencer's take on the song. I'm really looking forward to hearing the album in full (about ten minutes after it's released on iTunes).


----------



## TheWreck (Mar 1, 2010)

Great song, nice clean looking myspace and the "Got Djent?" shirt is total rape!!!


----------



## Mexi (Mar 1, 2010)

with Periphery's album, TesseracT and Vildhjarta coming out with debut albums this year, 2010 will definitely be the year of the djent


----------



## tr0n (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds great! Spencer's vocals sit really well also, although I've never had such a strong preference as others have. =)

I shall be grabbing the CD as soon as I possibly can. I hope the sales figures do well!


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds focking phat Misha, FOCKING phat!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 1, 2010)

Mexi said:


> with Periphery's album, TesseracT and Vildhjarta coming out with debut albums this year, 2010 will definitely be the year of the djent



Not to mention new VOM and ATB.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 1, 2010)

and WhiteChapel.


----------



## includao (Mar 1, 2010)

MacTown09 said:


> Woah this is a great mix and a great song and your new singer is great man. I am really enjoying this thing man. Major props to you guys.
> 
> I have extremely high hopes for you guys in Periphery as well. You really have an amazing sound that WILL NOT go unnoticed by the general public. I can definitely see you guys being bigger and more popular than other "metal" bands like A7X and such. Oh and your a way better band than them too! For real i see a very bright future for you guys and will definitely be telling all my friends to listen to your music. Great stuff guys and keep up the good work.




periphery will never be bigger than a7X public-wise



unless misha and the others starts to working out, wearing makeup and acting like twiillight vampires. thats the way the masses and the world works, they buy that, not skilled musicians


----------



## Cynic (Mar 1, 2010)

Will definitely buy this album.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 1, 2010)

Already heard this track but since it was a while back I was instantly reminded of how amazing those harmonies are! I can't wait for April!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 1, 2010)

Ooof SO GOOD 

Totally gotta make sure I get a ticket for this saturday so I can hear the whole thing!


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 1, 2010)

I love it, Bulb!


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2010)

We'll be gentle during the interview, don't worry.


----------



## Beardyman (Mar 1, 2010)

Great tones, and a great new myspace layout. 
4/20 is such an awesome release date!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 1, 2010)

includao said:


> periphery will never be bigger than a7X public-wise
> 
> 
> 
> unless misha and the others starts to working out, wearing makeup and acting like twiillight vampires. thats the way the masses and the world works, they buy that, not skilled musicians



Maybe not that big, but I really believe they will be HUGE.


----------



## Hoj0 (Mar 2, 2010)

No java on school computers?

FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU


...and indeed, is "420" an intentional reference?


----------



## sethh (Mar 2, 2010)

but when can we hear spencer's version of the french doorknob? giggity goo.

everything sounds 100% lé superb!


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 2, 2010)

bulb said:


> ...it will be a double disc with the second disc being the instrumental version of the album!



Dude, this just made my day, week... year!!! 

Nothing against the vocals, like you said, its just a matter of taste.. but I just wanted to say that its fucking awesome you guys were cool/flexible/whatever enough to release this intrumental option. Wheres the best place with the highest chance to secure one of these limited runs? (since I'm stuck down here in New Zealand)


----------



## Metalus (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey Bulbster, just wanted to say the new version of light sounds sick and I will be seeing you guys on March 30th at the culture room 

Cant wait for the album!


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 2, 2010)

This was the first thing I saw when I woke up this morning, and I only got to listen to half of it, so all day I was dying to hear the rest.  I'm so pumped for the album, I'll try and get in on the special edition, as well as the iTunes one. I'm still planning on buying at least 2 copies


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 2, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> This was the first thing I saw when I woke up this morning, and I only got to listen to half of it, so all day I was dying to hear the rest.  I'm so pumped for the album, I'll try and get in on the special edition, as well as the iTunes one. I'm still planning on buying at least 2 copies



Only 2? I'm buying 4 copies.  I'm 100% serious, too!


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 2, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Only 2? I'm buying 4 copies.  I'm 100% serious, too!



You can't even afford 4!


----------



## Fzau (Mar 2, 2010)

Hoj0 said:


> ...and indeed, is "420" an intentional reference?


----------



## XeoFLCL (Mar 2, 2010)

Hoj0 said:


> ...and indeed, is "420" an intentional reference?


8 days after my birthday, too 

Deftones and Periphery. What a badass birthday gift


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 2, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> You can't even afford 4!



I will be if I find someone willing to pay me $500,000 to kill someone for them.


----------



## Krullnar (Mar 2, 2010)

Solid. But the vocals are too teenyboppery for this kind of sound.


----------



## noob_pwn (Mar 2, 2010)

dude i don't mean to ride your balls but have to say this,
I honestly think that what you play will be the next big thing in metal (its already showing by a host of bands showing influence from what you play and mixing it with other stuff, like volumes for instance).
Because of the amount of catchy "teeny bopper" vocals and melody you have it will be ridiculously marketable to a bigger demographic than just the cutting-edge metal crowd, seriously i can only see the sky as the limit for your band. Don't really rant about this shit often but my honest opinion is you guys will be one of the biggest alternative bands in the world in a few years time.
Big congrats on the first big step dude


----------



## includao (Mar 2, 2010)

teenyboppery vocals = limited range of emotions portrayed. screaming or clean singing, it doesn't express anything. in the black or white michael jackson cover, his voice was perfect. i guess its a problem with the lyrics or something that can't reach me or I'm incapable of perceiving.


----------



## B36arin (Mar 2, 2010)

To the most important question so far...

Will we be able to get the limited edition in Europe? Since it's only 500 copies I'm guessing no, and that would suck... I'm really looking forward to the album, like everybody else I've been waiting for ages. 

I'm with the rest on an other point too, I've thought for quite some time that you guys will be absolutely huge, and I still think that you will be. And nobody will have deserved it more.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 2, 2010)

someone apparently thought i was being creepy and "stalking" bulb, and neg repped me. apparently someone has no sense of humor. it´s all for the lulz, man! you could´ve at least SIGNED the damn neg rep. give it back, you cold hollow shell of a man!


----------



## Fzau (Mar 2, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> someone apparently thought i was being creepy and "stalking" bulb, and neg repped me. apparently someone has no sense of humor. it´s all for the lulz, man! you could´ve at least SIGNED the damn neg rep. give it back, you cold hollow shell of a man!


 
How sick of you, stalking the Bulb! 
Just talk to the the Bulb pics on your wall like I do 
















Ok, now THAT sounded creepy 

Back on topic: I already spread the word


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 2, 2010)

i agree on the vocals. This will make you guys very marketable to teeny-boppers, but i think its going to turn off the already established metal crowd.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree the vocals are more marketable, i disagree that it will turn many previous fans off though.

Metal + singing = 100% win.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 2, 2010)

Hate or no hate, just keep doing what you love. That's all that matters. 

As jaw-dropping as I find the riffs, I probably wouldn't like your band at all if you had _yet another_ one of these 1-tone-scream guys. Luckily for me, that's not the case, and I get to thoroughly enjoy your work as a result.


----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 2, 2010)

^Exactly.


----------



## Isan (Mar 2, 2010)

if y'all EVER have a 1tone screamer i will drop you like 6 hot pieces of granite


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 2, 2010)

This made my day, this album will be fan-fuckin-tastic!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 2, 2010)

Misha I personally like the vocals... I am SO tired of guys that do nothing but growl that it's nice to hear some actual singing for a change


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 2, 2010)

Funny, i hear the music loder than the vocals in my computer 

Anyway, I agree with the guy who said that the vocals sound a little bit "teeny bopper". My all -time favourite will always be Casey, but hey, this guy has an amazing technique and range, and all the arrangements he has made to previous songs are nothing less than awesome (even though I don't like the growls as much as former singers).

I'm really thrilled about this album, and of course I'm buying the special edition for pissing off my neighbours yelling unintelligible things all day


----------



## helly (Mar 2, 2010)

The vocals are perfect for it. If anything, I'd say Periphery is in a great place to be the heavier, more progressive version of bands like The Color Morale and Attack Attack (whose new song is actually unbelievably good).

I had my doubts about Spencer too, as I was a fan of Chris, but Spencer sounds amazing on this.


----------



## right_to_rage (Mar 2, 2010)

You guys are just plain awesome. Seriously I'm just happy that the album is coming out and this song is a clear indication for me that Periphery has taken the time, pulled out all of the stops, and made the best album that they can. I commend the work ethic, and its been a cool experience watching this band grow out of nothing.
I'm going out to buy my tickets right now


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 2, 2010)

wtf @ vocals being teeny bopper. i know which quality of the vocals you are referring to here, but that doesn´t qualify it as teeny bopper vocals.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 2, 2010)

So Casey and Chris were also to "teenyboppery" as well? The complaints about Periphery's vocals are so weird; first Casey is not good enough of a replacement for Jake, then Chris is up to the standards that Casey set, and now Spencer who sounds more like Casey (who everyone seemed to like more than Chris) is not metal enough 

And when did actually have a good melodic voice become not "teenboppy" anyways?


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not saying the vocal's aren't good, I'm saying that they sound very "teenager-ish" (It actually reminds me AFI's singer), and I suppose that the guy initially said it thinks the same. It's not about the melodies, is about his vocal timbre.

At least he seems to nail it live, unless formers singers


----------



## Krullnar (Mar 2, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> I'm not saying the vocal's aren't good, I'm saying that they sound very "teenager-ish", and I suppose that the guy initially said it thinks the same. It's not about the melodies, is about his vocal timbre.
> 
> At least he seems to nail it live, unless formers singers



Right. The music has a mature, intellectual, heavy atmosphere- I know a lot of work goes into material that is that strong, the vocals should be convincing on that level.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 2, 2010)

This is actually some genre-defining music for this new decade!
First time i've heard it, and i got some goods and bads about your music;
Good:
-METAL!
-Really heavy sound, nicely produced!
Cons:
-Somehow, i'm missing a thrashy sound on the guitar side, just a little bit.
-Try to make more contrast with the melodic and the heavy, as, in my opinion, it gets twirled into each other once in a while.

But overall; ill order the CD on the release.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 2, 2010)

Sounds schweeeeeet man, you guys are going to d hella well.

Can't comment on the mix as I'm a noob, and it is on myspace so the quality isn't going to do it justice. I'll wait to hear the actual CD. And the vocals are great anyone who gets turned of by their 'teenbopperynessness'? is missing out on good music. You guys deserve to go far, and I'm sure you will do. You already got more street cred than Kayne, of all time.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 2, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> So Casey and Chris were also to "teenyboppery" as well? The complaints about Periphery's vocals are so weird; first Casey is not good enough of a replacement for Jake, then Chris is up to the standards that Casey set, and now Spencer who sounds more like Casey (who everyone seemed to like more than Chris) is not metal enough
> 
> And when did actually have a good melodic voice become not "teenboppy" anyways?



its very 14 yearold emo kidish 

For ME, i dont like bulbs music with vocals period. but obviously the instrumental format isnt something you can really make a career off of like you can in a band format.


----------



## george galatis (Mar 2, 2010)

hey this is awesome! i hope everything goes ok with the album! keepd it up guys!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 2, 2010)

Eh, I don't find the vocals emo-ish or whatever. Sounds fine and within the context of this music, I still find it to be damn metal.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Mar 2, 2010)

I approve of the Vocalist!

*Still continues to wait for a Vancouver show....*


----------



## IamOthello (Mar 2, 2010)

You group that seems to perceive these vocals as "teenyboppery", I must say, are retarded...


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Mar 2, 2010)

IamOthello said:


> BLANKET STATEMENT BASED ON OPINION



Sure, they are the retarded ones.

On another note, great stuff guys. Your music is, honestly, amazing. Can't wait to preorder the limited edition.


----------



## Stantonworrior (Mar 2, 2010)

FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## includao (Mar 2, 2010)

Asrial said:


> .
> -Try to make more contrast with the melodic and the heavy, as, in my opinion, it gets twirled into each other once in a while.




^this


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 2, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> its very 14 yearold emo kidish
> 
> For ME, i dont like bulbs music with vocals period. but obviously the instrumental format isnt something you can really make a career off of like you can in a band format.



Fair enough. I wasn't singling anyone out, I just find a lot of the complaints about the vocalists kinda funny


----------



## lava (Mar 3, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Misha I personally like the vocals... I am SO tired of guys that do nothing but growl that it's nice to hear some actual singing for a change



Agreed. I'd like to hear MORE singing and less screaming from Spencer, actually. We need more metal with lush vocal harmonies on top.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 3, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Eh, I don't find the vocals emo-ish or whatever. Sounds fine and within the context of this music, I still find it to be damn metal.



Have you heard casey / spencers solo stuff!? Emo central.

Sounds amazing with peripherys stuff though which would have been the last thing I would have thought of which makes it epic!


----------



## SweepsAllDay (Mar 3, 2010)

Any chance you could throw this up on SoundClick so we can download it? I'll still definitely get your CD I just need something to hold me over until then! It needs to be heard in my car RIGHT NOW.

Oh, and the song rules, but that's obvious.


----------



## corellia_guitar (Mar 3, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Have you heard casey / spencers solo stuff!? Emo central.
> 
> Sounds amazing with peripherys stuff though which would have been the last thing I would have thought of which makes it epic!



Do you even know what emo is?

What is it with anything that isn't screaming or cheeseball masculine voice getting called emo these days? Most of the non-metal stuff from both Casey and Spencer has been like electronic pop or rock.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, since when is clean singing emo? I agree with this whole misunderstanding of the concept....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 3, 2010)

Asrial said:


> This is actually some genre-defining music for this new decade!
> First time i've heard it, and i got some goods and bads about your music;
> Good:
> -METAL!
> ...



Bulb, we found my replacement!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 3, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Have you heard casey / spencers solo stuff!? Emo central.
> 
> Sounds amazing with peripherys stuff though which would have been the last thing I would have thought of which makes it epic!



Yes, I have listened to both Casey and Spencer's solo music. Their style of singing is absolutely NOT emo. Pop rock? Sure. Emo, however, it is not. Did you even read my entire post? I'll highlight the part that you might have missed... 



HighGain510 said:


> Eh, I don't find the vocals emo-ish or whatever. *Sounds fine and within the context of this music, I still find it to be damn metal.*



It might be more pop-metal'ish than other bands but it works very well within the context of Periphery's stuff and doesn't make it seem any less metal, IMO.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Mar 3, 2010)

I think when people are saying that his voice is emo, what they are really trying to convey is that Spencer's singing voice can have a whiny characteristic at times. Is it bad? I don't think so, but it might not be to taste for some people


----------



## IamOthello (Mar 3, 2010)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> I think when people are saying that his voice is emo, what they are really trying to convey is that Spencer's singing voice can have a whiny characteristic at times. Is it bad? I don't think so, but it might not be to taste for some people



You rudely quoted me last page so incoming.

It's fucking stupid to think a GOOD singer with excellent highs is whiny? Just because all metal bands get a testosterone enraged forty year old that can only sing half an octave does not mean that this kind of change equals "teenyboppery". Such a gay term, just like math metal, and -core -core -core.



corellia_guitar said:


> Do you even know what emo is?
> 
> What is it with anything that isn't screaming or cheeseball masculine voice getting called emo these days? Most of the non-metal stuff from both Casey and Spencer has been like electronic pop or rock.



THIS.


----------



## Krullnar (Mar 3, 2010)

IamOthello said:


> It's fucking stupid to think a GOOD singer with excellent highs is whiny? Just because all metal bands get a testosterone enraged forty year old that can only sing half an octave does not mean that this kind of change equals "teenyboppery". Such a gay term, just like math metal, and -core -core -core.



It's not that the vocals aren't well done- they are- it's that they are too youthful sounding, which goes against the sophistication of Periphery's sound.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 3, 2010)

For my generation their solo work sounds extremely emo. Dunno what you guys call emo music but thats definitely it for me.

again though, sounds amazing with the music and would've been the last thing I would have thought of for periphery. Never would I have imagined it fitting so well over all those complex riffs.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Mar 3, 2010)

So, where can I get the 3 disc ultra-special-limited-exclusive-delux-edition where the 3rd disc is the axe-fx patch and the songs with Mishas guitar removed.

Only that way I can play along looking in the mirror and virtually be lord awesomeguy 


PS.
the itunes bonus song is really stupid. Makes me just want to download the whole album instead... in protest (and I ain't talking 'bout downloading from itunes). Grrr..

Don't punish me just because I like to hold the physical cd in my hands, having it under my pillow at night etc. It's not faaaaair!


----------



## cddragon (Mar 3, 2010)

Light in this new version is fuckin AWESOME! I know I'm not saying anything new, but I can't wait to get my hands on your CD guys!


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Mar 3, 2010)

IamOthello said:


> You rudely quoted me last page so incoming.
> 
> It's fucking stupid to think a GOOD singer with excellent highs is whiny? Just because all metal bands get a testosterone enraged forty year old that can only sing half an octave does not mean that this kind of change equals "teenyboppery". Such a gay term, just like math metal, and -core -core -core.



Bro, you really should have stopped and thought before you made your post. You got insulted, which is fine (And my intention, mind you.), but you then spouted some nonsense in an attempt to get back at me?

First off, I like it, but high or not, some portions of his singing have a whiny (and / or as another poster said, youthful.) quality. Also, I don't particularly like your music made by " testosterone enraged forty year olds" so I'm hoping that wasn't directed at me. You automatically made assumptions about ME and based your argument on a "NO UR STOOPID" approach, which is just silly.

Did I call you on being an idiot once? Yeah, I did, but I don't have anything against you, bro. Everyone talks about things that they are passionate about in an unreasonable matter from time to time, but don't be surprized when someone mentions that you are being unreasonable.



cataclysm_child said:


> PS.
> the itunes bonus song is really stupid. Makes me just want to download the whole album instead... in protest (and I ain't talking 'bout downloading from itunes). Grrr..
> 
> Don't punish me just because I like to hold the physical cd in my hands, having it under my pillow at night etc. It's not faaaaair!



Oh jesus, this. I fucking hate that idea.


----------



## bulb (Mar 3, 2010)

well im glad that the opinions are at least completely filling the spectrum hahahah
i have to say i dont get the teenybopper comments or emo for that matter since those are both things i tend to dislike
i think perhaps in the grand scheme of the album everything will make sense, we have always been and always will be a progressive band, and first and foremost we serve ourselves, not what people want from us and not what labels or the market wants from us (sorry guys!).
This has always been and will always continue to be about self expression, and for that reason alone i would think something is wrong if everyone dug what we were doing (as that is pretty much impossible anyways).
All i know is that Spencer definitely completes our sound by our standards, has the right attitude and work ethic, and can write and sing amazing parts and is the ONLY singer we have had in the years we have been doing this who has actually completed an album with us, and that as many of you may know, is saying a lot hahah!

At any rate, keep your eyes and ears peeled for more, im trying to see if we can put letter experiment up or something like that, twould be nice maybes...


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 3, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> PS.
> the itunes bonus song is really stupid. Makes me just want to download the whole album instead... in protest (and I ain't talking 'bout downloading from itunes). Grrr..
> 
> Don't punish me just because I like to hold the physical cd in my hands, having it under my pillow at night etc. It's not faaaaair!



I don't download ANYTHING illegally, but aside from that I agree with this post. It does make me a little sad that I'm paying for the "deluxe" 2-disc version of the cd and I'm still not getting that "extra iTunes bonus song". Feel snubbed there... I'd rather have the physical cds personally and I'm sure I'll probably like the bonus song but it sucks that the only way to get it when buying the physical copy of the disc is by buying that song by itself from iTunes....  Misha... why do you hate us?!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 3, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I don't download ANYTHING illegally, but aside from that I agree with this post. It does make me a little sad that I'm paying for the "deluxe" 2-disc version of the cd and I'm still not getting that "extra iTunes bonus song". Feel snubbed there... I'd rather have the physical cds personally and I'm sure I'll probably like the bonus song but it sucks that the only way to get it when buying the physical copy of the disc is by buying that song by itself from iTunes....  Misha... why do you hate us?!



Oh quit your whining and pony up the $0.99 for the extra mp3  I realize for some guys on here that whole $0.99 is apparently a HUGE deal, but come on


----------



## sakeido (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm trekking up into the mountains, guys. I want to freeze myself until April 20 so I don't have to actually wait for this album.. finally some shit I want to hear. And I fucking love the vocals.. They are emo-ish at times, but that's not really a bad thing. I also like the guitar tone again, finally.


----------



## bulb (Mar 3, 2010)

god guys if its THAT big a deal im sure you resourceful bunch can figure out a way to get that one song
but we did it solely because sumerian thought it would be a good idea to give something special for the itunes version, and we dug that idea!


----------



## tr0n (Mar 3, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Oh quit your whining and pony up the $0.99 for the extra mp3



This. You can just buy the track individual and tag it onto the end of the album playlist in iTunes or whatever.

With regard to the vocal topic, in my opinion, looking at Periphery's lyrics, they're very emotionally charged, it's not like Meshuggah talking about replacing your body parts with bits of metal.  Spencer serves the purpose perfectly to me.


----------



## cheepy91 (Mar 3, 2010)

im sorry misha but im still not a huge fan of Spencer's vocals. the guitars and drums sound fucking tits, but the vocals aren't that great.


----------



## bulb (Mar 3, 2010)

hey its not a big deal dude, just give him a fair shot as any change is a bit difficult and if he doesnt grow on you then just be happy for us since we feel we have found the perfect singer in spencer!


----------



## Mexi (Mar 3, 2010)

I absolutely love that you guys are trying breaking new ground in this sort of heavier music. Brutal growls and endless chugs have had their place but I think its been done to death. Clean vocals, especially ones with people with actual range, are seldom seen and appreciated in modern metal. Complimented with beautiful guitar work, I really see a future for you guys in Periphery and I am pumped up for your debut.


----------



## right_to_rage (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Misha is Periphery still coming to Ottawa on the 15th? I'm not gonna buy tickets if you aren't there!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 3, 2010)

bulb said:


> well im glad that the opinions are at least completely filling the spectrum hahahah
> i have to say i dont get the teenybopper comments or emo for that matter since those are both things i tend to dislike
> i think perhaps in the grand scheme of the album everything will make sense, we have always been and always will be a progressive band, and first and foremost we serve ourselves, not what people want from us and not what labels or the market wants from us (sorry guys!).
> This has always been and will always continue to be about self expression, and for that reason alone i would think something is wrong if everyone dug what we were doing (as that is pretty much impossible anyways).
> ...



Geez SS.org has become a bunch of critics lately eh? 

Misha, if you guys made an album entirely of farting sounds, and had Spencer falsetto the ABCs over top of it, i would probably still find something about it that i love. Critiquing your music is pretty futile as (i my opinion at least) its your combined playing styles that makes the music so awesome. 

Also what Micheal said about the 3rd edition with the patch/missing track. AWESOME idea, but i doubt it would happen.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 3, 2010)

how about a producer edition with raw tracks for the guys that don´t like the mix? hahahahaha! 

and no, i don´t want that. that removes the whole point of Bulb being a part of it 

i don´t think the extra song on itunes is a big deal, i´ll just download that one song on itunes. hell, i might actually get the whole thing through itunes anyways, since ALL MY MUSIC EVER is on there already 

i just wish the booklet would be available as a PDF download with the itunes version though...


----------



## cheepy91 (Mar 3, 2010)

bulb said:


> hey its not a big deal dude, just give him a fair shot as any change is a bit difficult and if he doesnt grow on you then just be happy for us since we feel we have found the perfect singer in spencer!



the more i listen to the album sample, the more i like it. BUTTTTTTTTTT im still trying to get into Light


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Mar 3, 2010)

bulb said:


> ... we have always been and always will be a progressive band, and first and foremost we serve ourselves, not what people want from us and not what labels or the market wants from us (sorry guys!).



And that is one of the reasons I respect you guys so fucking much. Is Spencer my favorite singer that I've heard you guys work with? Well, no, but I still fucking love his voice and I love how you guys are using it. In time, I'm sure that long-time fans of yours will be able to get used to his vocal style, because it isn't really a GIANT leap from any of your past singers (Except for Jake.).



bulb said:


> god guys if its THAT big a deal im sure you resourceful bunch can figure out a way to get that one song
> but we did it solely because sumerian thought it would be a good idea to give something special for the itunes version, and we dug that idea!



It isn't a bad idea, and it certainly isn't about the .99 that I pay to get the song, but for this release, I'd prefer to have it on the CD (Primarily because I think iTunes only distributes in .mp3 format and I want uncompressed. If I'm wrong, please tell me.).


----------



## PnKnG (Mar 3, 2010)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> And that is one of the reasons I respect you guys so fucking much. Is Spencer my favorite singer that I've heard you guys work with? Well, no, but I still fucking love his voice and I love how you guys are using it. In time, I'm sure that long-time fans of yours will be able to get used to his vocal style, because it isn't really a GIANT leap from any of your past singers (Except for Jake.).
> 
> 
> 
> *It isn't a bad idea, and it certainly isn't about the .99 that I pay to get the song, but for this release, I'd prefer to have it on the CD (Primarily because I think iTunes only distributes in .mp3 format and I want uncompressed. If I'm wrong, please tell me.)*.



iTunes uses apples own format, AAC. Its considered better in terms of quality in comparison to mp3.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 3, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Oh quit your whining and pony up the $0.99 for the extra mp3  I realize for some guys on here that whole $0.99 is apparently a HUGE deal, but come on



I will cut you.   It's not so much the dollar amount, just out of principle. I also didn't say I WASN'T going to buy it, I have like $45 in my iTunes account, just saying I would have preferred it to be included on the physical media.   I'm so hyped about the album itself it's a non-issue really, I just felt like whining since I'm not finding much else to whine about when it comes to the music! 


I am, however, VERY excited that it's coming out as a deluxe version as well that has the second disc which is all instrumental as I love BOTH the songs with and without vocals on top.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Mar 3, 2010)

PnKnG said:


> iTunes uses apples own format, AAC. Its considered better in terms of quality in comparison to mp3.



Oooohhhh, interesting. I'll have to look into the specifics on this one now that I know what I'm up against.


----------



## B36arin (Mar 3, 2010)

We want a 24 bit 48k 5.1 version NOOOOW or else this album will be epic fail!!! 

Seriously though, bulb, will we be able to get the super limited edition deluxe CD in Europe?


----------



## synrgy (Mar 3, 2010)

PnKnG said:


> iTunes uses apples own format, AAC. Its considered better in terms of quality in comparison to mp3.



That may be true if you're comparing equal bit-rates for each file, but bear in mind that iTunes only offers the vast majority of their library in 128Kbps. That's why we hates them, Precious.

Not that it's going to stop me from buying it. The release of Periphery's debut album is absolutely not the time to go into audiophile snob mode.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Mar 3, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I don't download ANYTHING illegally, but aside from that I agree with this post. It does make me a little sad that I'm paying for the "deluxe" 2-disc version of the cd and I'm still not getting that "extra iTunes bonus song". Feel snubbed there... I'd rather have the physical cds personally and I'm sure I'll probably like the bonus song but it sucks that the only way to get it when buying the physical copy of the disc is by buying that song by itself from iTunes....  Misha... why do you hate us?!



I download much music illegally, but I ALWAYS buy it if I like it 
The funny thing is that I buy the cd, and then the first thing I do when I get it is to rip mp3 of it in to my computer, haha. It's not crappy itunes-quality though. Virtually impossible to hear the difference. I was actually thinking about ripping my whole collection to FLAC, but after a lot of blind-testing and stuff I figured it wasn't worth it. I could not hear the difference no matter how hard I tried 



PnKnG said:


> iTunes uses apples own format, AAC. Its considered better in terms of quality in comparison to mp3.





synrgy said:


> That may be true if you're comparing equal bit-rates for each file, but bear in mind that iTunes only offers the vast majority of their library in 128Kbps. That's why we hates them, Precious.



This.


----------



## Eptaceros (Mar 3, 2010)

The term "emo" was definitely used very loosely and I think what people were trying to say is that the vocals melodies are too simple/conventional in contrast to the music. And I agree with that. What with the vocal mix being higher than anything else and the vocals being the most simplified thing in the songs, it really takes away from the genius of the songs.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 3, 2010)

due to me not having money, i more often than not buy many cd´s at a time once i do have the cash to spend. so i download lots of music illegally, then buy as many of them as i can, plus ones i haven´t heard yet from the same artists, once i get the chance. if i had a steady income and all that, i would just buy the cd´s like a regular person, but i really can´t afford it. if i buy one CD right now, for example, i´m fucked.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 3, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I am, however, VERY excited that it's coming out as a deluxe version as well that has the second disc which is all instrumental as I love BOTH the songs with and without vocals on top.



Yeah you and me both... now I need to keep checking the damn Periphery MySpace to look for the preorder... damn sneaky Misha and his cruel marketing techniques


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 3, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> if i had a steady income and all that, i would just buy the cd´s like a regular person, but i really can´t afford it. if i buy one CD right now, for example, i´m fucked.



Ugh, the whole false sense of entitlement argument. I'm not going to further derail this thread for Misha's sake, but you should go read this and realize your rationalization, however right you WANT it to be in your head, is wrong and what you are doing is still stealing:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1868539-post39.html

If you can't afford something, be it music/games/software that doesn't mean you download it just because you can.  If everyone did that, it would make it VERY hard for folks like Periphery who are trying to get off the ground to make any money at all. I'm doubting tickets/merch were providing a TON of disposable income for those guys...


----------



## THM Bryce (Mar 3, 2010)

Super stoked! Can't wait to hear the whole album. The mix on Light is awesome.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 3, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> due to me not having money, i more often than not buy many cd´s at a time once i do have the cash to spend. so i download lots of music illegally, then buy as many of them as i can, plus ones i haven´t heard yet from the same artists, once i get the chance. if i had a steady income and all that, i would just buy the cd´s like a regular person, but i really can´t afford it. if i buy one CD right now, for example, i´m fucked.



So you're entitled to steal because you're poor? Fuck you dude, seriously just fuck you. Especially when you're trying to justify stealing a debut album where sales are critical to whether a band continues with a label. Here's a tip, if you can afford a computer and internet, you can probably afford a cd so spare us.


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't wait to hear this in full-quality, because I can tell there's a lot going on with vocal harmonies, etc. that are just buried in the muddy myspace junk  

Also, a 5.1 mix would blow my mind  I love mixing in 5.1, and your music would _definitely_ work well in the format.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## IamOthello (Mar 3, 2010)

Eptaceros said:


> The term "emo" was definitely used very loosely and I think what people were trying to say is that the vocals melodies are too simple/conventional in contrast to the music. And I agree with that. What with the vocal mix being higher than anything else and the vocals being the most simplified thing in the songs, it really takes away from the genius of the songs.



Simple vocals? Those vocals are so hard and skilled.. 

Much harder then just screaming it all. News flash metal heads - Screaming doesn't really take heaps of talent.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 3, 2010)

eleven59 said:


> Also, a 5.1 mix would blow my mind  I love mixing in 5.1, and your music would _definitely_ work well in the format.


 
For most rock/metal type recordings I don't think it's necessary cause there just isn't enough going on, but in the case of Periphery I completely agree. With (at least) 3 guitar parts running most of the way throughout (several of which are probably multi-layered, at that), and the bass, and the atmospherics, and the vocals + drums, you could really put somebody 'in the room' with a good 5.1 mix. Man.. I'm getting excited just thinking about it.. 

Really though, wiith all the anticipation that's been building, at this point for all I care it could be a 2 cassette tape set of animal-kingdom-farts, brickwalled and compressed down to 8-bit quality, and I'd probably buy it anyway.

That's totally my idea by the way, copyrighted as of this second. 8-bit Animal Kingdom Farts: the Double Album. Nobody steal it.


----------



## corellia_guitar (Mar 3, 2010)

IamOthello said:


> Simple vocals? Those vocals are so hard and skilled..



Yeah I don't get this. The only things that people have heard so far are Light (which is the same as the version with Chris except for the final chorus with that bonkers high note) and the sampler, which shows off some of the epic catchy parts that have some crazy stuff going on regardless (Buttersnips chorus is simple and conventional? come on). There are plenty of other parts on the album with some insane vocal lines.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 3, 2010)

IamOthello said:


> Simple vocals? Those vocals are so hard and skilled..
> 
> Much harder then just screaming it all. News flash metal heads - Screaming doesn't really take heaps of talent.



this guy does some crazy shit on Light. I was pleasantly surprised by his vocal melodies because more than a few of them went in epic directions I was not expecting 
I'd like to hear somebody try and sing that last chorus


----------



## synrgy (Mar 3, 2010)

IamOthello said:


> Screaming doesn't really take heaps of talent.


 
Thank you. I'm glad somebody said it. People like to tiptoe around that a lot. The whole 1-tone gutteral thing is more of an acquired skill than a talent. Think of it like this: Any girl is *technically* equipped to be able to deep throat, but it takes a special, talented chick to know what to do with her hands while she's doing it. That's how I see the 1-tone gutteral guys; It's like they're deep throating me without having the decency to cup my balls. Periphery cups my balls.


----------



## tr0n (Mar 3, 2010)

eleven59 said:


> Also, a 5.1 mix would blow my mind  I love mixing in 5.1, and your music would _definitely_ work well in the format.



Haha, whilst a cool idea, I strongly disagree that Periphery's music would work well in 5.1. It's all about a wall of sound with them. Tesseract on the other hand...bit more dynamics and ambience in there, that might work well.


----------



## Plankis (Mar 3, 2010)

tr0n said:


> Haha, whilst a cool idea, I strongly disagree that Periphery's music would work well in 5.1. It's all about a wall of sound with them. Tesseract on the other hand...bit more dynamics and ambience in there, that might work well.



Damn, that would be awesome. All those delays and synths coming from everywhere, can there be anything less than awesome? 
Especially on the denser parts of their songs where it might get hard to hear all those kinds of details.


----------



## phantom911 (Mar 3, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Periphery cups my balls.



hahaha dude...wtf


----------



## IamOthello (Mar 3, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Thank you. I'm glad somebody said it. People like to tiptoe around that a lot. The whole 1-tone gutteral thing is more of an acquired skill than a talent. Think of it like this: Any girl is *technically* equipped to be able to deep throat, but it takes a special, talented chick to know what to do with her hands while she's doing it. That's how I see the 1-tone gutteral guys; It's like they're deep throating me without having the decency to cup my balls. Periphery cups my balls.



Exactly, I raged earlier in the thread of people calling the vocals "emo". It makes no sense. Screaming = hardly talent, Spencer's singing is rediculously skilled...


----------



## btnation (Mar 3, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 3, 2010)

Apparently everyone has different definitions for the whole teeny bopper / emo thing 

Think we should just let it be. 



Irregardless the music is amazing, spencer sounds freaking great, and its nuts that periphery managed to fit vocals over some of these crazy riffs.


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 3, 2010)

As far the mix goes, I think it's just right. I've listened to Light now on every form of speaker and headphone I own and I'm yet to find something I'm unhappy with.

As far as my opinion on the vocals sounding 'emo' or conventional in terms of note choice, I'm guessing a lot of the emo comment is coming from the sounds of vocal exertion, like little orgasmic groans after he sings a lot of the tougher bits (and I would be willing to bet that a large portion of guys who dislike these kinds of singing vocals are being made to feel uncomfortable by hearing guys making sex noise over a record ), either that or the slightly nasal quality about him (not in a bad way).

I think Spencers voice, and the note choices I have heard so far are absolutely phenomenal, and to be honest it all really shows an approach to the vocals which I would like to find in my own band, where even though the music is pretty confusing to the untrained ear, the vocals work as a guide to people who would be lost with one. Periphery are really shooting for success here, and goodness knows they deserve it, they've worked too hard for too long to not get somewhere.


----------



## includao (Mar 3, 2010)

technomancer said:


> So you're entitled to steal because you're poor? Fuck you dude, seriously just fuck you. Especially when you're trying to justify stealing a debut album where sales are critical to whether a band continues with a label. Here's a tip, if you can afford a computer and internet, you can probably afford a cd so spare us.




*It's not stealing something that takes virtually no effort to replicate. Go read on artificial scarcity.*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_scarcity
_
With computer software, no significant trade-off occurs. To produce more of a certain piece of digital information, since virtually no resources are used to copy the information there is no trade-off with the production of other things, like shoes and boots. In essence, problems of artificial scarcity usually arise when a good that was once scarce becomes abundant due to extreme increases in productivity and technology. [1]

If you have an apple and I have an apple and we exchange apples then you and I will still each have one apple. But if you have an idea and I have an idea and we exchange these ideas, then each of us will have two ideas.
&#8212;George Bernard Shaw_




Being an artist and profiting from it, nowadays, when you talk about music, is just AN EXCEPTION. You should adapt, GET A REAL JOB, go study, because you CAN'T beat the laws of physics or nature. It takes virtually zero time and zero effort to replicate digital information, therefore intellectual property is a lie in that scenario. Once it is out of people's brain, organized in bits, it has nothing to do with you who supposedly had the unmeasurable effort to allegedly create it. And scientifically, it's debatable if people own ideas. Even when the musical ideas are still inside their heads. That's philosophy with verifiable evidence, the rest is just a stupid, old, romanticized view that is slowing fading away in humanity culture. If you think you can have a job as a musician, get a time machine or cry. Or try to read some books to understand what is really plausible when it comes down to the idea of property.





I'm a computer engineer. I'm payed for a mensurable notion of time and effort. I can't say I own ideas and I accept that natural, inevitable condition. It's a scientifically verifiable fact. There is a moral obligation to pay for people's time. Time is the only thing you really own as a organism. The rest you can't really say you own, you are not entitled to say you own things that you didn't lose. You may say that you lose the opportunity to make money on ideas, but ideas are not something that you own.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Mar 3, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> As far as my opinion on the vocals sounding 'emo' or conventional in terms of note choice, I'm guessing a lot of the emo comment is coming from the sounds of vocal exertion, like little orgasmic groans after he sings a lot of the tougher bits (and I would be willing to bet that a large portion of guys who dislike these kinds of singing vocals are being made to feel uncomfortable by hearing guys making sex noise over a record ), either that or the slightly nasal quality about him (not in a bad way).



Dude, you described what I've been trying to say perfectly. I was using the word "whiny" but that didn't feel quite right. The word "nasal" had also come to mind, but that word just sounded really negative (Even more-so than "whiny" in my mind.).


----------



## includao (Mar 3, 2010)

Eptaceros said:


> The term "emo" was definitely used very loosely and I think what people were trying to say is that the vocals melodies are too simple/conventional in contrast to the music. And I agree with that. What with the vocal mix being higher than anything else and the vocals being the most simplified thing in the songs, it really takes away from the genius of the songs.





yes, the vocals and the melodies are too contrasting with the complexity of the instrumental. 

protest the hero vocals, for example, are slight off-beat but they try to approach it in a complex way. 


i think the vocals in that light song were floating around


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 3, 2010)

Jesus christ. Bulb has given away countless dozens of songs for free and virtually dictated the taste of this entire board since he showed up yet you people still manage to find ways to complain about paying a dollar for an extra song or come up with elaborate justifications for not paying for his album Seriously, what the fuck? 

I don't wanna close this thread because Bulb and Periphery deserve the hype (not that they need it around here, but still...) so I'm just gonna start banning anyone from this point forward who has the audacity to try and validate not paying for the new Periphery album (and in his own goddamn release thread, of all places).

 x n


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 3, 2010)

I will buy it in as many forms as possible. kinda like i did with Paulie's album. 

and whether or not you agree on downloading is morally wrong, SAYING YOU ARE STEALING IT TO THE FACE OF THE ARTIST IS FUCKING ABSURD. 

Different topic:

Bulb, I'm going to buy an assload of shirts on Friday. Be prepared.


----------



## natspotats (Mar 3, 2010)

i will definatly buy this! i hope best buy or borders will have it


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 3, 2010)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> Dude, you described what I've been trying to say perfectly. I was using the word "whiny" but that didn't feel quite right. The word "nasal" had also come to mind, but that word just sounded really negative (Even more-so than "whiny" in my mind.).



Ditto.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 3, 2010)

17 days. When are the pre-order options coming out? 



includao said:


> *text and stuff*



I'm a bit confused on the part about being an artist and profiting and what-not. Are you saying that it's not stealing because it's so easy for the record companies to replicate the information or because it's so easy for normal people to get a hold of the information for free (then replicate it themselves and distribute it)? So back when people bought vinyls instead of CDs their musical ideas were intellectual property but now because they're so easy to reproduce and distribute they're not? I really think you need to elaborate on this point because it makes no sense


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 3, 2010)

It makes perfect sense, but it doesn't justify what he wants it to.

Hes saying because your not actually physically stealing anything (periphery or anyone is not losing anything data is just being copied which uses no resources so nothing is stolen) that its ok. 

That and that there really isn't ownership of ideas such as a song which would be a musical idea. You cant own an idea. 

Its all correct and makes perfect sense, but it doesn't make it any less stealing. Its just viewing something in a certain way to justify the speakers argument but it really has no validity in a situation like music piracy.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 3, 2010)

INTERESTING FACT

Circa Survive's new record comes out on 4/20, which was previously named D Day for Periphery awesomeness and is now titled "DAY OF EPIC AWESOMENESS". There are so many awesome records coming out. i just preordered Circa's.


----------



## Eptaceros (Mar 4, 2010)

IamOthello said:


> Simple vocals? Those vocals are so hard and skilled..
> 
> Much harder then just screaming it all. News flash metal heads - Screaming doesn't really take heaps of talent.




I don't really know why you brought up the screaming vocals aspect, because I was only referring to the clean. I'm a fan of clean vocals, but just as with everything else, there are big distinctions even in that category alone.

I do agree on the fact that singing like that takes skill, because his _tone_ is not something that's easily achieved. However, the _melodies_ that he sings, sound like they come from a conventional three-chord song. Now that doesn't mean it's necessarily bad, it's just not my cup of tea. I feel like the simple melodies of the vocals degrade that which he beautifully sings over.




/2 cents


----------



## bulb (Mar 4, 2010)

wow, all it took was one show with godforbid and kittie for this thread to get serious haha!!


----------



## Eptaceros (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Prydogga (Mar 4, 2010)

Screw seriousness in this thread, we want more 420 jokes! Seriously though, I don't think the thread of Periphery releasing their album and this new track is the place to bicker about *their *god damn Vocals! 

"Hey, here's my great NGD!" 
"That guitar looks shit as!"

Seriously people can you not read who the OP was?

/Rant and/or Bad mood.

Anyways, Bulb I just discovered OMNOM today, and you are now my favorite person ever! Haunted,Periphery and OMNOM are just too awesome! Can't wait for more HS stuff as well as this album. I saw one of the HS tracks disappeared from Myspace... Does this mean vocals on it soon? 



DDDorian said:


> Jesus christ. Bulb has given away countless dozens of songs for free and virtually dictated the taste of this entire board since he showed up yet you people still manage to find ways to complain about paying a dollar for an extra song or come up with elaborate justifications for not paying for his album Seriously, what the fuck?
> 
> I don't wanna close this thread because Bulb and Periphery deserve the hype (not that they need it around here, but still...) so I'm just gonna start banning anyone from this point forward who has the audacity to try and validate not paying for the new Periphery album (and in his own goddamn release thread, of all places).
> 
> x n



 Solid move, seriously, I'm not rich by any means, but I'm still getting 2 T's and the new hoodie soon, and 2 versions of the album.


----------



## Deschain (Mar 4, 2010)

link to the new 'icarus lives'

http://www.teamdistort.com/cmw2010/mp3/03.mp3

saw this last night and was sure someone would have posted it by now.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm pretty cure this will get taken down soon and I feel a bit guilty listening to more songs before the album but !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!one. This is awesome!


----------



## drmosh (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm gonna buy 2 copies of this CD!
people who have no money talk about it the entire time, shut up and get a job HAHA!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 4, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I'm pretty cure this will get taken down soon and I feel a bit guilty listening to more songs before the album but !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!one. This is awesome!



I assume they have the band's permission for that to be up: Distort Showcase - Canadian Music Week 2010

If not Bulb should probably take a look at that.

Sounds good


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 4, 2010)

Even if they have permission, which they probably do, now that I've seen the 'full' link, I'm not going to listen to it again, I want surprises from the album, not that it *needs* surprises, it's going to be epic either way.


----------



## includao (Mar 4, 2010)

*FIRST: I'm going to pay for Periphery's album*. This month I'm going to pay for Dillinger Escape Plan new album too. I'm not going to pay because I think getting it for free is stealing. I'm going to pay for it because I want to support them into making more music, because I feel it has made my life better. Basic empathy and intrinsic motivation. I hope my money makes their life better, as they made my life better. It offends me to say that it is stealing. It offends academic research that says that 'piracy' can help boost sells, that people who didn't buy weren't going to buy it anyways. As it is a cultural evolution for buying motive being more centered in intrinsic motivation than the anxiety to get it without paying. *I'm not going to pay for it because they (Periphery) own information, because I know ideas can't be owned*. You can ban me for it. Once sustained out of your brain, they take virtually no time and no energy to replicate it. You can't prove that you own your ideas, but you can prove you spent 160 hours in a studio playing your guitar. But once recorded, it doesn't belong to you, in fact, you can't say that you owned, just that it has manifested through your brain. In fact, most inspirational moments from musicians arise when they feel the music run through their bodies. It's not something conscious, so even in a romantic or phenomenological way, you can't say you created something. Art is not a way to make a living. Art is a way of life. The quality and value of a work of art has absolutely nothing to do with the economic status of the artist and everything to do with the honest endeavor to create something new and personal to share with the world. 

I feel bad for people saying that I'm justifying NOT PAYING FOR THE ALBUM. I'm just clarifying that getting it without paying is not stealing. If you get off your guitar and go read books, you will know that it's not stealing, philosophically and scientifically speaking. 




Cheesebuiscut said:


> It makes perfect sense, but it doesn't justify what he wants it to.
> 
> Hes saying because your not actually physically stealing anything (periphery or anyone is not losing anything data is just being copied which uses no resources so nothing is stolen) that its ok.
> 
> ...






EXCELLENT! EVERYTHING I SAID ABOUT **YOU CAN'T OWN IDEAS OR INFORMATION** MAKES PERFECT SENSE AND IT IS CORRECT.


But... But... It must be wrong because my tummy says it bad... Just like when mommy said god hates fags... It doesn't make sense, but it must be true, right?

Basic argument: You steal when you get something that you don't own. Ideas can't be owned. End of argument. It's not stealing, that's the core.


You do make sense. You were raised in a certain culture, now you really think its immoral to duplicate information (music is information). Thomas Jefferson: &#8220;He who receives an idea from me receives [it] without lessening [me], as he who lights his [candle] at mine receives light without darkening me. I'm not stealing information, I just downloaded it. And when I download it, people don't lose ANYTHING. Oh wait... THEY LOSE SOMETHING. What do they lose? The opportunity to profit from ideas. Ironically, ideas which they can't prove empirically they own. In fact, the most ideas (information) in this world are free (when, in the first place, they are always free, hence artificial scarcity is created in your mind and in society). Most people that initially are said to have helped generate ideas didn't receive any money, hence the inability to prove ownership of an idea. The guy who supposedly created the concept of Super-man (comic books) first died poor, without a coin. Because the concept of ownership is not falsifiable and it's just relative, maintained by coercion, through the power of the gun and money. When Dr. Jonas Salk developed the vaccine for polio (which rendered millions of people paralyzed in the modern world), he was asked in a televised interview who owned the patent to the vaccine, Salk replied: "There is no patent. Could you patent the sun?". He could have it sold to the pharmaceutical industry and become a billionaire. 


So yeah, what do we empirically own? Time. Time to make the plastic of the CD, time to extract natural resources, time to make ideas come out of the guitar. But once they are out, they are free because they cost virtually no time, no energy to replicate it, neither from me or for the so called 'owner'. 

You can't steal something that, initially, people can't prove they owned. While it is extremely objective to say people own their time, their well-being without physical or psychological suffering, it's stupid to assume that you own ideas. It's egoistical and scientifically, philosophically false. OH YEAH BUT THE GUVNERMENT AND MY MOM AND GOD AND OBAMA TOLD ME THAT THERE'S INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY DERP DERP DERP. 

Some libertarian critics of intellectual property have argued that allowing property rights in ideas and information creates artificial scarcity and infringes on the right to own tangible property: _magine the time when men lived in caves. One bright guy&#8212;let&#8217;s call him Galt-Magnon&#8212;decides to build a log cabin on an open field, near his crops. To be sure, this is a good idea, and others notice it. They naturally imitate Galt-Magnon, and they start building their own cabins. But the first man to invent a house, according to IP advocates, would have a right to prevent others from building houses on their own land, with their own logs, or to charge them a fee if they do build houses. It is plain that the innovator in these examples becomes a partial owner of the tangible property (e.g., land and logs) of others, due not to first occupation and use of that property (for it is already owned), but due to his coming up with an idea. Clearly, this rule flies in the face of the first-user homesteading rule, arbitrarily and groundlessly overriding the very homesteading rule that is at the foundation of all property rights._


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 4, 2010)

I think people who arent a fan of the vocals (like me) should just be glad that they are doing an *instrumental cd version* and really stop complaining. Once I read that they were doing that, all I feel now is serenity.

Its the sound Misha wanted and its his band and he is happy with it. Besides y'all can overdub your voice onto the instrumental version and upload on youtube to showcase your talents. Nah... kidding.. i love yous all. Its just the passion we share for our music thats coming through, albeit sometimes conveyed in an misunderstood fashion. 

Besides the guy wrote Press Enter which means he is the best thing in the universe. 

(Also the fact he is also involved in OMNOM makes him x2 of what i said above)


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> It makes perfect sense, but it doesn't justify what he wants it to.
> 
> Hes saying because your not actually physically stealing anything (periphery or anyone is not losing anything data is just being copied which uses no resources so nothing is stolen) that its ok.



is it still wrong if you then go on and pay for it?

i´m not sure i really see the problem that has been pointed out several places in this thread. if i want to hear an album, i don´t let a lack of money get in the way of that, but i don´t let the "free" content get in the way of me paying for it when i can.

i´m not justifying it or whatever, it´s what i actually do. it´s more like borrowing than it is stealing. if i listen to an album first and then buy it, or buy it first then listen to it, is there really any difference? they might not get the royalties for it on the same day, sure, but can you really say it´s stealing?

and then what about all the bands that i would´ve never fallen in love with if it weren´t for downloading their music to check it out? i would´ve never fallen in love with Meshuggah, for example, if i didn´t have the ability to check out their stuff first. now i´ve bought it, and i don´t feel bad about that. they got money from me in exchange for music that i love.

call me a thief, call me whatever you like, but the artists do get my money anyway. if you think that´s wrong, then i can´t say i agree.

edit: and no, i won´t download the periphery album. chillax.


----------



## IamOthello (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll enter this conversation about piracy.

I am poor. My mother hasn't worked in seven years and has no unemployment or anything. I get barely any luxuries. Only what I need. So are you saying because of my mother, I don't deserve to hear the Periphery album? I am trying my hardest to get money to buy it, but honestly I've listened to them for about two years now, and I am not going to wait for the money if it comes out and I don't have it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 4, 2010)

IamOthello said:


> I'll enter this conversation about piracy.
> 
> I am poor. My mother hasn't worked in seven years and has no unemployment or anything. I get barely any luxuries. Only what I need. So are you saying because of my mother, I don't deserve to hear the Periphery album? I am trying my hardest to get money to buy it, but honestly I've listened to them for about two years now, and I am not going to wait for the money if it comes out and I don't have it.



You have a computer and internet access. You are NOT poor, internet access is a luxury, not a life-sustaining requirement so if you're able to keep paying an ISP and own a computer I honestly can't look at you and thinkg "damn, dude is hurting!". 


Also I just looked at your profile... you're 19 dude wtf!  Go get a job! I've been part of the working force since I was 12, got an official minimum wage job at 15 when I could do so legally and have been employed ever since. If you're 19 and claiming you're poor because your *MOM* doesn't make any money, what's *YOUR* excuse exactly? You're "not going to wait because you don't have the money" again sounds like someone trying to justify stealing... that's lame.


----------



## IamOthello (Mar 4, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> You have a computer and internet access. You are NOT poor, internet access is a luxury, not a life-sustaining requirement so if you're able to keep paying an ISP and own a computer I honestly can't look at you and thinkg "damn, dude is hurting!".



I knew somebody was going to say that. I am doing online classes right now, so it is not a luxury. It is required for me to get an education.

edit, can't get a job because I am forced to constantly take care of my mother.

double edit, I am also eighteen. Not sure why that says 19.


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 4, 2010)

Let me make this clear: *no piracy talk.* None. Specifically, generally, philosophically, it doesn't matter. It ends now. I don't care if you do or don't pirate anything, I just want people to realise that discussing the pros and cons of piracy in the thread of someone who's plugging an album is total bullshit.

IamOthello/MF_Kitten I don't care. Rationalising your intent to pirate Bulb's album in his own goddamn thread is a dick move, regardless if you totally intend to buy it for real one day. Show some tact.

includao - Your argument has three flaws:

1) Music is not an idea and recorded music is not a documentation of an idea - music is an expression of emotion that is unique and personal to each individual

2) You don't pay for music, you pay to become a licensee of the copyright holder, and while copyright infringement may not fit the strict definition of "theft" it is definitely fraud, which can extend to include theft, so it's basically splitting hairs

3) it's really hard to believe anything you say about "empathy" after reading all that autistic bleep-bloopy wank.

In summation: shut the fuck up.


----------



## Dan (Mar 4, 2010)

DDDorian said:


> Let me make this clear: *no piracy talk.* None. Specifically, generally, philosophically, it doesn't matter. It ends now. I don't care if you do or don't pirate anything, I just want people to realise that discussing the pros and cons of piracy in the thread of someone who's plugging an album is total bullshit.
> 
> IamOthello/MF_Kitten I don't care. Rationalising your intent to pirate Bulb's album in his own goddamn thread is a dick move, regardless if you totally intend to buy it for real one day. Show some tact.
> 
> ...



Heres an idea... 

why dont you just get delete all the piracy/whiny ass talk, and get back to the subject?????

End of the day i don't think its fair on Misha nor anyone else that this thread has stooped to such a level. Just rise above it and get rid of the off topic comments as its out of hand already.


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 4, 2010)

Back on track, I just listened to Icarus Lives!, and I must say it sounds awesome! I am really looking forward to this album, and I am really curious about the Itunes only song. Hopefully I get the chance to purchase the double-disc special edition as well as the Itunes edition so I can have it all


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 4, 2010)

Ditto, man I've had *I'm neither angel nor a demon spawn* etc stuck in my head for 2 weeks now and this didn't help any.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Mar 4, 2010)

IamOthello said:


> I knew somebody was going to say that. I am doing online classes right now, so it is not a luxury. It is required for me to get an education.
> 
> edit, can't get a job because I am forced to constantly take care of my mother.
> 
> double edit, I am also eighteen. Not sure why that says 19.



Eat soup only for ONE day, like musicians do EVERY DAY and you can afford it  

That new icarus lives track only confirm what I've believed for some time now. Perihery consist of cylons. You can clearly hear it's recorded by machines


----------



## drmosh (Mar 4, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> Eat soup only for ONE day, like musicians do EVERY DAY and you can afford it
> 
> That new icarus lives track only confirm what I've believed for some time now. Perihery consist of cylons. You can clearly hear it's recorded by machines



They're the final um, 6?


----------



## sakeido (Mar 4, 2010)

Deschain said:


> link to the new 'icarus lives'
> 
> http://www.teamdistort.com/cmw2010/mp3/03.mp3
> 
> saw this last night and was sure someone would have posted it by now.



I just popped an eight foot boner


----------



## technomancer (Mar 4, 2010)

Holy shit does that sounds fantastic


----------



## Zak1233 (Mar 4, 2010)

Deschain said:


> link to the new 'icarus lives'
> 
> http://www.teamdistort.com/cmw2010/mp3/03.mp3
> 
> saw this last night and was sure someone would have posted it by now.



That's not really something you should be posting without Misha's permission.

Though, hearing that makes me well hyped for the new album!


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 4, 2010)

DDDorian said:


> IamOthello/MF_Kitten I don't care. *Rationalising your intent to pirate Bulb's album in his own goddamn thread is a dick move,* regardless if you totally intend to buy it for real one day. Show some tact.
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## phantom911 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think it'd be cool to release a limited edition vinyl


----------



## Darcon (Mar 4, 2010)

Zak1233 said:


> That's not really something you should be posting without Misha's permission.
> 
> Though, hearing that makes me well hyped for the new album!



That's actually on their Canadian labels website. I got a Distort sampler at a Cancer Bats show a few days ago with this recording on it. There was also an official Distort sampler player on their site somewhere, which is where I assume this file is from, but I can't find it at the moment.


----------



## matt397 (Mar 4, 2010)

Darcon said:


> That's actually on their Canadian labels website. I got a Distort sampler at a Cancer Bats show a few days ago with this recording on it. There was also an official Distort sampler player on their site somewhere, which is where I assume this file is from, but I can't find it at the moment.



Distort Showcase - Canadian Music Week 2010

I can't see a "professional" label doing this to an artist without there permission. But if they did then WTF ?!


----------



## Darcon (Mar 4, 2010)

matt397 said:


> Distort Showcase - Canadian Music Week 2010
> 
> I can't see a "professional" label doing this to an artist without there permission. But if they did then WTF ?!



That's the one. It's because they're playing during Canadian Music Week, which is kind of odd considering CMW is supposed to showcase Canadian acts. Meh.


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 4, 2010)

Darcon said:


> That's the one. It's because they're playing during Canadian Music Week, which is kind of odd considering CMW is supposed to showcase Canadian acts. Meh.



Canadian acts and Canadian labels  I'm sure it's just their Canadian distributor showing them off, or Sumerian got them on the show to try and woo some Canadian business types.


----------



## Xanithon (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds absolutely fucking amazing man...

SO pumped for the album now...


----------



## Mexi (Mar 4, 2010)

Distort Showcase - Canadian Music Week 2010 (pretty sure its been posted, but people should definitely hear good canadian metal) 
Theres some other really good bands playing at CMW, Structures from Toronto is tight


----------



## bulb (Mar 4, 2010)

matt397 said:


> Distort Showcase - Canadian Music Week 2010
> 
> I can't see a "professional" label doing this to an artist without there permission. But if they did then WTF ?!



Nah we gave Distort the track a month or so ago to put on the sampler and figured it would make its way online eventually.

Yeah to be clear we are on Sumerian for the US, on Distort for Canada, and on Roadrunner just about everywhere else, just in case there is any confusion about labels.


----------



## lobee (Mar 4, 2010)

Bulb, will you be making an announcement of sorts when the double disc thingy is available for preorder, or will you not even be made awares of that info nugget? I need to get my grubby little hands on that super lucky fun challenge make goodtimes instrumentla double limited disc, if you please. Also, are there going to be any Tshirt+album preorder packages? Cuz we wants it, so we do.

Thankee-sai!


----------



## bulb (Mar 4, 2010)

both of those will happen but i dont know when, when i do ill let you guys know for sure!!


----------



## lobee (Mar 4, 2010)

Most triumphant! Please start a new thread when that happens so we don't have to sift through this huge thread. Thanks, bulb. You're the best around.


----------



## lava (Mar 5, 2010)

I really enjoy Spencer's singing voice a lot. He has an amazing range, and great note choice. 

I do hear what people are talking about when they say he sounds "youthful" though. When I listen to him, he sounds like a young man both in tone and (especially) word pronunciation. Almost like a young man "accent". It's the same thing I hear in the voices of male narrators in commercials geared towards young people.

But it doesn't detract from his singing at all for me though.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 5, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Yes, I have listened to both Casey and Spencer's solo music. Their style of singing is absolutely NOT emo. Pop rock? Sure. Emo, however, it is not. Did you even read my entire post? I'll highlight the part that you might have missed...
> 
> 
> 
> It might be more pop-metal'ish than other bands but it works very well within the context of Periphery's stuff and doesn't make it seem any less metal, IMO.



So apparently by me not finding Spencer or Casey to be "emo" I have "Bulb's dick in my mouth."?  If you really wanted to neg me so badly, at least try hard enough to not be so much of a fucktard that your comment actually pertains to my posting, douchebag.


----------



## bulb (Mar 5, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> So apparently by me not finding Spencer or Casey to be "emo" I have "Bulb's dick in my mouth."?  If you really wanted to neg me so badly, at least try hard enough to not be so much of a fucktard that your comment actually pertains to my posting, douchebag.



OH NOES! You negged yourselfs in your sleepz!???
Eh whatever its true, and you will take my dick in your mouth again when i get back...bitch!
















<3


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 5, 2010)

Go Bulb, you put your dick in HighGain510's mouth! 

Do an announcement when the uber deluxe version is available, I'd hit it fast. Real frickin fast!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 5, 2010)

Track and sampler sound awesome!


----------



## cheepy91 (Mar 5, 2010)

sooooooooo Misha after listening to Spencer a few hundred timesssssssssssssssssssssssss i have to say that he has grown on me and i enjoy his voice now. haha the cleans are fun and the screams make me jizz a little bit


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 5, 2010)

Pretty damn cool track, and the T shirt designs are cool as fuck, I may have to buy a few 

EDIT: Will there ever be instrumental versions of the tracks made available to the public? The riffs are king for me, I'd love to blast this shit in my car but I'd rather just listen to the songs without lyrics


----------



## synrgy (Mar 5, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Will there ever be instrumental versions of the tracks made available to the public?



Hi. I'm this thread. Have we met?


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 5, 2010)

bulb said:


> OH NOES! You negged yourselfs in your sleepz!???
> Eh whatever its true, and you will take my dick in your mouth again when i get back...bitch!
> 
> <3




I know, I know!  Miss you chocolate bear!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 5, 2010)

bulb said:


> OH NOES! You negged yourselfs in your sleepz!???
> Eh whatever its true, and you will take my dick in your mouth again when i get back...bitch!
> 
> <3





HighGain510 said:


> I know, I know!  Miss you chocolate bear!



[action=technomancer]reconsiders that trip to VA to visit Matt[/action]


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 5, 2010)

technomancer said:


> [action=technomancer]reconsiders that trip to VA to visit Matt[/action]



[action=cheesebuiscut] considers taking a trip to VA to visit matt[/action]


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 5, 2010)

technomancer said:


> [action=technomancer]reconsiders that trip to VA to visit Matt[/action]





Cheesebuiscut said:


> [action=cheesebuiscut] considers taking a trip to VA to visit matt[/action]



This thread is back on track!  I checked out that link to the finished version of Icarus Lives and since I only got the "yeah you can hear this one but I'm going to fast forward through half of the song" version the last time I saw Misha it is awesome hearing it in it's entirety! So many awesome harmonies, LOVE IT!  I'm psyched for the new album Misha, the two full tracks that have been released so far are killer so I'm curious how some of the other songs that previously had NO vocal versions at all turn out!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 5, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Hi. I'm this thread. Have we met?



I don't think so


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 5, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I don't think so



Yes there will be instrumentals available on a special edition 2 disc set, it's in the thread.


----------



## SweepsAllDay (Mar 5, 2010)

MOAR TEH LETTER EXPERIMENT!11!1one

Thanks.


----------



## Antenna (Mar 5, 2010)

Bulb I would like to extend to you a digital DAPP!!! Everything sounds unbelievable man. Although I'm getting sick of seeing so many critiques on the mix lol. Come on guys this is NOT one of those "Check Out My New Song!!! (Bulb/Pod X3/S2.0)" threads. If you wanna blow out people's mixes, feel free to destroy my amatuer abominations of djent in the recording studio forum anytime. Now shut the fuck up and enjoy periphery, your 2 cents is not appreciated!!


----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 5, 2010)

Antenna said:


> your 2 cents is not appreciated!!



With all these two cents being thrown in, Misha's not going to have to play for money anymore!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 5, 2010)

ddtonfire said:


> With all these two cents being thrown in, Misha's not going to have to play for money anymore!


----------



## lobee (Mar 5, 2010)

ddtonfire said:


> With all these two cents being thrown in, Misha's not going to have to play for money anymore!









"Everything is going exactly according to my plans! I will become the greatest super-villain this world has ever seen! Where I go, destruction will follow because I have also created a device that makes you hear the sound of my voice in your mind as you read this! Heh-heh....heh-heh-heh...yyeh-hah-hah...YAH-HAH-HAH-HAH...EHHHH-HAH-HAH-HAAAH!"


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 5, 2010)

I've only listened to the new version of Icarus Lives! twice, because for some reason I want to wait to listen to it a billion times until the album comes out. I've been tempted to click the link to the song, though, again.  


When I listened to it, I absolutely loved it, the mix is so freaking awesome and Spencer's vocals fit the music perfectly!


----------



## Isan (Mar 5, 2010)

I saved it so i could edit pitch to play it in drop A.... now it and the new Light are on continuous loop till i see them ... then on loop until the album is released


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 6, 2010)

^Holy crap i did the EXACT same thing.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 6, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Yes there will be instrumentals available on a special edition 2 disc set, it's in the thread.



This is fantastic news


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 7, 2010)

Okay well I just experienced (Album version) Light for the first time with headphones, and I'd like to say a calm fuck you (Not seriously) to anyone that dislikes the vocals, they. fucking. kill. 

OH AMY AGOD! I creamed listening, more so than the first time I heard it, my excitement for album, up a shocking 600%, and it was unbelievably high to begin with! 

IT'S FUCKING BLEERSSGHHH!!!!1!!1!!!!one.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Mar 7, 2010)

I got a hold of Distort's sampler CD when I saw Cancer Bats play. Reaally diggin' Icarus Lives.


----------



## Eptaceros (Mar 9, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> and I'd like to say a calm fuck you (Not seriously) to anyone that dislikes the vocals, they. fucking. kill.



Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Mar 9, 2010)

At first, I did not like how the vocals interacted with the music at all. Sounded like they were clashing. Very busy.

But after a few more listens, I really like it. Its DIFFERENT. My ears needed time to catch up and adjust to all the layers of music. 

Good job Bulb. I will definitely pick up the album when it comes out. If you are still doing some shows with GF, tell Doc that Schreck says whats up.

-schreck


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 9, 2010)

Icarus Lives sound great.
Arrrh! I want the cd!


----------



## Fzau (Mar 9, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> IT'S FUCKING BLEERSSGHHH!!!!1!!1!!!!one.


 
Aaah, Alex's fine interpretation of Periphery


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 10, 2010)

Fzau said:


> Aaah, Alex's fine interpretation of Periphery



Many a time I have sat in silence watching the wonder of Xander and his drunk reasonings.


----------

